# RCD Fused Spur Question



## G4MHJ (12 mo ago)

A simple question. If I take the fuse out of a RCD Spur will the Test and Power button still work. A plug-in RCD will test without any load. I suspect the RCD Spur is faulty and will need replacing when I get a new Shower fitted.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

G4MHJ said:


> A simple question. If I take the fuse out of a RCD Spur will the Test and Power button still work. A plug-in RCD will test without any load. I suspect the RCD Spur is faulty and will need replacing when I get a new Shower fitted.


have you tested the rcd ramp times?
are you a sparky?


----------

